

Patent: Full-body teleportation system - gcr
http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=/netahtml/PTO/search-adv.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&d=PG01&p=1&S1=20060071122.PGNR.&OS=DN/20060071122&RS=DN/20060071122

======
prosa
As much as the USPTO can be a total joke sometimes, this particular patent was
rejected and marked as abandoned.

    
    
        Transaction History
        Date	Transaction Description
        12-06-2006	 Mail Abandonment for Failure to Respond to Office Action
        12-05-2006	 Aband. for Failure to Respond to O. A.
        04-27-2006	 Mail Non-Final Rejection
        04-26-2006	 Non-Final Rejection
    

See: <http://portal.uspto.gov/external/portal/pair> (Publication Number:
20060071122)

~~~
coderdude
Basically this is just troll-bait because there was no reason to post it and
people are voting it up based solely on the title -- a bad habit we're forming
here.

~~~
gcr
Hm, you're right; sorry. In hindsight, this post would have been better suited
to Reddit, as I posted it simply because I thought the patent's content would
be fun to analyze, plus it was funny.

I didn't mean to say anything about the patent system itself, just this
patent.

------
ttol
Google Patent's link is a bit cleaner:
[http://www.google.com/patents?id=6yqbAAAAEBAJ&printsec=a...](http://www.google.com/patents?id=6yqbAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&source=gbs_overview_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false)

------
jcw
Wait, you can patent things that may be implemented in the future at some
point?

If so, the hard part is predicting things that will be invented in your
lifetime, so that you can actually make money.

~~~
cperciva
_Wait, you can patent things that may be implemented in the future at some
point?_

Sort of. Patents are supposed to include some detail about how the invention
works -- I think the test might be "enough to allow someone skilled in the art
to practice the invention", but I'm not entirely certain. Whatever the exact
test is, the point remains that you can't just say "I patent perpetual motion"
-- you have to explain how a perpetual motion machine works.

That said, you don't have to actually have implemented the invention. You
could get a patent on a new design of nuclear fusion reactor without having
ever built such a reactor, as long as you describe it in enough detail.

------
mkramlich
IF that application was granted it would be the latest evidence that the USPTO
is a joke.

IF it was rejected it would instead be the latest evidence that some humans
are nuts.

~~~
hugh3
I was under the impression that patent examiners aren't supposed to worry
about whether an invention actually works. Since they can't possibly verify
the efficacy of every invention they get, it doesn't make sense to try.

~~~
mkramlich
that would not surprise me, because based on many of the software patents
they've granted they certainly don't seem to worry about whether something is
novel or non-trivial

------
MykalM
A patent is only good for 20yrs from submittal, on September 29, 2024 this
patent is voided, what a waste of $500, assuming he publish this patent.

------
DjDarkman
I think I will file a patent on light sabers and reanimating corpses....

------
dlsspy
I want one. It sounds pretty fly.

